# Hi!



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi, i'm new. I hope to find many good prop ideas,
and to make a couple new friends!

Spookkid:jol:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard! Sorry it took so long to approve your registration... I didn't realize I had the "moderate new members" option turned on.  

Welcome to the dark side of the street.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

No problem, the wait was worth it!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

hey!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello Spookkid. Glad you joined us.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey spookkid welcome to the street!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to it! :jol:


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

It's nice to have you with us Spookkid!


----------

